# Splitting Money Evenly!!!



## mbgeorge (Apr 19, 2010)

i stick with the belief that if two or more people go out panhandling or holding a sign no matter who gets handed the money it gets divided evenly when your finished, now i have met the kids that will see you panhandling and sit down next to you assuming that what money you have already made and what money you will make will be split with him to get drunk later but won't panhandle and will sit there while you ask every single person, these "oogles" usually find out the hard way, but i'm talking about something else for example a longtime friend and traveller though i've never traveled with this person but always happened to bump into her in different places just made it up here to oregon where i'm at, we went out to fly a sign yesterday, and would take turns holding it and walking the line of cars every 15 minutes or so, well she ended up being handed about 14 bucks while i made a measly 4 but all together 18 bucks is plenty enough to have a good day, but then this "friend" of mine has to buy stamps to send mail and then buys this stupid "stick knife" ?? thing from a thrift store and then buys hot food even though she has food stamps... bottom line is we both flew the fucking sign it should have been mutual what the money got spend on or it should have just been split perfectly in half... i guess this rant and rave is basically just to say: GODDAMN IT, if you already have plans to buy shit let the person that you are spanging with know "hey i need to get some stamps and i wouldn't mind eating something that wasn't from a grocery store" so the other person knows that when you walk three fucking miles back across town from the freeway you were spanging at your not going to get drunk after 
all..... i actually walked back across town and flew a sign by myself since there isn't anywhere to spange on this side of town... oops out of time on this library computer i hope that makes sense

:club:


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think I fully agree with you.

Yes, if you are both flying a sign, but I rarely do that. I usually busk...

I mean if the person is playing music with me I am more then happy to give them their share of the money we had made, but if the are sitting there I don't think they really earned it... and I usually care a washboard and spoons with me, along with harmonicas, sometimes a mandolin... so there is always extra instruments, even if they sing a few songs... but if they sit there and don't do anything I'm not going to share the money I made... I am nice enough to buy them a beer or a meal sometimes both, but really nothing more then that.

Also if I had a decent enough day busking I give money to other buskers I see on the streets. Other travelin' folk, knowing I made like 50 dollars, and not seeing anything but a few dimes in a guitar case (probably having more) but I usually drop a few bucks. 

And don't go off saying I'm a greedy bastard because usually what happens is after I buy the little that i need I buy beer a couple racks for the night for my friends and I to enjoy, and the next night or night after somebody else does...


----------

